# Pregnant Ewe??



## Mindi (May 20, 2016)

This is my ewe girl Lily in her Big Bird nest since it reminds me of the one Big Bird had in the old Sesame Street Books.  We think she's pregnant because she is so big, but she barely has an udder and the others have lambed already.  Last year she was the first one to lamb, had twins and everything went wonderful from then on out.  I keep telling my farmers that there's NO WAY she is just that fat.  I stare at her belly just looking for any kicks/rolls, just anything, but haven't seen anything really significant.  Nothing going on in the back end either.  Thinking I should give her at least until the end of the month since our last ewe lambed will be 2 weeks ago this coming Monday.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Ponker (May 20, 2016)

Oh yes I do indeed. BettyLou was HUGE! I was totally convinced for months and didn't give up on her until I couldn't backtrack a ram into the appropriate time-frame. I was awestruck at the size of my ewe. She was incredibly fat and sassy as ever. She never lambed and I eventually sold my hair sheep to concentrate on my wool sheep (Finnsheep). 

I'd give your ewe every consideration if she were in with a ram during the appropriate period. When the calendar won't support her pregnancy any more... well, chalk it up to experience and put her on a diet. 

I hope she lambs for you. It's no fun watching an ewe who does not lamb.


----------



## secuono (May 20, 2016)

Is she fat all over or does her gut only stick out on all sides? 
Laying down, she just looks fat.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 20, 2016)

She looks fat to me. You can tell by looking at her neck, back and ribs. That's not to say that she isn't also pregnant.


----------



## Mindi (May 26, 2016)

Lily still hasn't lambed  I had a fellow shepherd with more experience come look at her and she thought she might be but we all agree she is pretty overweight.  So today hubs and I gave her a pedicure and moved her back out with the rest of the herd.  If she doesn't lamb by mid August (absolute latest from last being with our ram Olaf) I'd say she wasn't bred.  Not giving up on her yet  Hoping having her feet done and having to share her feed will make her feel a whole lot better!


----------



## secuono (May 26, 2016)

Woooo, as fat as some of the Babydolls I bought earlier this year in a group deal! One of them was so fat, she had 2in off her rump sticking out and it wasn't her tail! Wasn't bred, either. 

I would put her on a diet. She doesn't seem to be full in the right place and she even has that fat rump my ewe is working on loosing, as well as too much over the top, ribs and neck. Mine were put in a 0.2 acre slope area and are already loosing the excess without ever running out of grass to nibble. 

Technically possible she is or was pregnant as one point, though.


----------

